# Thinking of getting Telus's new Samsung Galaxy S Fascinate 4G phone - comments/review



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, been offered a very sweet deal if I resign with Telus Mobility and I can get the new 4G phone for $25 right now & have a $55+tax all-inclusive plan (200 dtm, 10 unlimited numbers for calls & texts, 100 LD Canada minutes, unlim. text, unlim. incoming, free evenings/weekends starting 6pm, free Caller ID, free Call Waiting/Forwarding, Voicemail.

I work at home on a PC so I don't really use my cell that much (only when out). Have been getting by with reg. phone & no data plan & only 100 dtm.

My dilemma is choosing which smartphone to go with. 

I don't text much, if at all.

I like the slide out QWERTY keyboard on the BB Torch 9800. 

I like the WiFi Hotspot fcn on the Galaxy & the fact its 4G vs 3G. The Hotspot fcn means Irene can use my phone as a Wifi hub, and share my 1G data plan that way.

So, for that reason, I'm leaning towards the Samsung. Wondering if anybody has one & how they like/dislike their Galaxy S Fascinate 4G or BB Torch 9800.

Thanks in advance.

Anthony


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

Used a torch for work, and a Motorola Milestone. After a week, I never used the hardware keyboard.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Ant,

My Mom has a Galaxy but I think it's a 3G. She is the coolest 75 year old in her group 

I on the other hand hate it because guess who gets a call every time she has a question or problem 

It's a nice phone though.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a nice phone. You won't regert it.


----------

